# Double rifle recoil reduction?



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Does anyone know of a breaking system or any other means to tame the recoil of a double rifle? I have a client going on safari who wants a nice double in .470NE but he is a small framed man and is concerned about the recoil. He's not so much worried about the felt recoil while hunting but is concerned more about the recoil he is going to feel during his practice shooting while preparing for his safari.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

That must be around 65-80 ft/lbs of recoil?
This would be permanent but, have him ask a gunsmith if porting it is an option.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Porting would be my first choice but a cheap extra would be a Limbsaver pad. Put one on my .308 and the difference is really noticeable. Certainly not a cure-all but a good addition to other things you can do


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

He may just have to suck it up. They are called "elephant guns" for a reason.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Off the bench with my 416 I use a 25 lb bag of lead shot. For his gun , get a paychmer decelerator put on - they really help .


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

How about a bump buster with one of the pass mentioned? (I would use kick eez) + porting


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I knew a guy who had one of those double guns and had the stock drilled under the recoil pad drilled and filled with lead. I saw the pics.Never shot the gun but he said it helped.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Krieghoff or one of the other makers sold a braked one years ago. Ugly as sin. You can shoot reduced load for practice if you want.

I would not add weight if it is balanced properly now. Make sure it has a decent pad.

Some people put a mercury tube or kick-stop in. Again make sure it still balances well.

http://www.eurooptic.com/blaser-kickstop-recoil-reducer.aspx
http://www.100straight.com/products/deadmule.htm


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I knew about Krieghoff's use of the BreakO mercury system. The problem with porting or big "sissy" pads is it kind of takes away from the classic double rifle appearance. This may sound strange but it is one of his concerns.

Has anyone shot a big double with and without the mercury system? If so, how does it effect felt recoil in your opinion?


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Its was noticeable for me-- I shot a 450 3/4 nitro with and without-- adds weight too
for bench practice i shot it with a 25 bag of shot between me and the gun without the mercury.
I never shot the gun prone, but I did shoot it standing. Brings blood on both ends, but its much more tolerable with the mercury-- others said they still felt it hurt. they can also put some cast onto the stock


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Best two places for double rifle info are Accurate Reloading and Nitro Express:

http://forums.accuratereloading.com/eve/forums/a/frm/f/760101804

http://forums.nitroexpress.com/ubbthreads.php

Here is an older discussion about porting:

http://forums.nitroexpress.com/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=174489&an=0&page=12

Here is a discussion on reducing felt recoil:

http://forums.nitroexpress.com/showflat.php?Cat=0&Board=doubles&Number=64685

My only double is not a heavy-recoiling round, but I have spent some time shooting a .458 Win Mag which is similar in energy and recoil to the .470. It is not bad off the sticks and no fun on the bench, which is why they make sissy bags.

Doubles are best shot standing up with a standing rest, and the practice can be off-hand or from sticks. All of that helps you roll with the recoil and makes is easier.


----------



## TTH (Apr 28, 2013)

Cynoscion said:


> Does anyone know of a breaking system or any other means to tame the recoil of a double rifle? I have a client going on safari who wants a nice double in .470NE but he is a small framed man and is concerned about the recoil. He's not so much worried about the felt recoil while hunting but is concerned more about the recoil he is going to feel during his practice shooting while preparing for his safari.


Have him Contact Ken Ruckers in San Antonio. He has the "bump Buster" Recoil system.

I use him for fitting all of my competition Shotguns.

I have the Bump Buster on My Blaser F3 and it makes a huge difference on recoil.

http://bumpbuster.blogspot.com


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for all of the help


----------



## Rock (May 12, 2006)

*Recoil teduction*



Cynoscion said:


> Does anyone know of a breaking system or any other means to tame the recoil of a double rifle? I have a client going on safari who wants a nice double in .470NE but he is a small framed man and is concerned about the recoil. He's not so much worried about the felt recoil while hunting but is concerned more about the recoil he is going to feel during his practice shooting while preparing for his safari.


For gods sake don't ruin a good double by porting it. You can turn a $20k gun to a $100 gun by doing that.

First of all if he hasn't bought yet have him consider a 450 x 3 1/4 Nitro Express. It will kick a little less. I just killed a 7 ton bull elephant with one quite nicely.

Secondly install a mercury recoil reducer in the stock. Make sure the stock fits.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Another thing is alot of the PH's do not like muzzle breaks or porting as its incredibly loud on a normal gun-much less a big double with 23inch barrels- big rifles make big noise to start with...


----------



## bss1 (Sep 5, 2017)

I use a recoil pad worn over my shirt when shooting heavy recoiling rifles during practice. The one I have is called a PAST pad. Itâ€™s not the magic ticket but it sure is a lot better than a bare hard butted rifle with no recoil pad.


----------



## 18 Hewes (Oct 31, 2006)

I have one of these in my Ruger #1 .458 Win mag and it made a big difference.

http://www.mercuryrecoil.com/suppressors/index.htm#top#top


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

4 years later, WOW! The double rifle in question from the original post has been to South Africa 3 times and Mozambique once. It has taken the big 5 and dangerous 7 since I started this thread. Lots of miles on that ol double now!


----------

